# Unofficially official Olympic RR discussion thread.



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Chile is riding a 6.9 Pro, isn't he... at least the paint job looks like the 6.9 pro.

I wish the coverage had the gaps a la Tour de France.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

I do like the car camera angle at the front. Will be interesting how that angle holds up as the race gets more complex.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

are there any weight requirements for the olympics?

and who has the pink bike, is that contador?


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

*no video!!!!!*

WTF, I can't get the feed.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

What do you mean? I had to fake my provider to get it. Using Verizon FiOS seemed to work.

lol at half the field stopping to pee


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I like the simplicity of the country's uniforms, no sponsors to please...

I'm afraid that some minor country rider who's doped to the gills is going to take it

the chilean does not look like a climber


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I get a box saying what browsers are supported. My browser and system are listed, but ai can't get the feed. Btw, Mac 10.4.11, Firefox version 3.0.1


Video is currently supported on the following browsers:

* Internet Explorer 6, 7 for Windows
(Vista, XP SP2 or greater and 2003)
* Firefox 1.5, 2, 3 for Windows
(Vista, XP SP2 or greater and 2003)
* Firefox 1.5, 2, 3 for Mac
(OS 10.4.8 or greater, Intel only)
* Safari 2 & 3 for Mac
(OS 10.4.8 or greater, Intel only)


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Sojourneyman said:


> I like the simplicity of the country's uniforms, no sponsors to please...
> 
> I'm afraid that some minor country rider who's doped to the gills is going to take it
> 
> the chilean does not look like a climber


So far it's hard to follow (even in HD) without the familiarity of jerseys. Trying to get used to what the jerseys look like so I can follow the race more closely, especially since it seems CBC TV will not continue to cover cycling live the entire time (cutting away for brief features on other sports).


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Uprwstsdr said:


> I get a box saying what browsers are supported. My browser and system are listed, but ai can't get the feed. Btw, Mac 10.4.11, Firefox version 3.0.1
> 
> 
> Video is currently supported on the following browsers:
> ...


Do you have silverlight 2 installed?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

jsedlak said:


> Chile is riding a 6.9 Pro, isn't he... at least the paint job looks like the 6.9 pro.
> 
> I wish the coverage had the gaps a la Tour de France.


BIG difference between Austrailias cycling budget (Ridleys) and Bolivia (Alu Giant) 

There seems to be cops every 10 feet or so.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't get it either. Cablevision is a no go. Friggin PISSED! How do i cheat the system to get it, NOW!?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Bolivia is riding a Giant... Speaking of which, do they ride their standard team bikes or bikes supplied by their countries, or what? I would assume that they ride their standard team bikes since that is what they spend the most time on.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

jhamlin38 said:


> I can't get it either. Cablevision is a no go. Friggin PISSED! How do i cheat the system to get it, NOW!?


I don't remember exactly, it just asked me if my stuff was correct, so I changed it to Verizon FiOS.

Think I found it out.... go here: http://www.nbcolympics.com/tv_and_online_listings and then hit "Change my location" in the center.

Cadel is riding a "Ridley"?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

the paraguayans are on scattante's! just kdding...


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Evans is on a Ridley... Rogers is on a Giant... looks like their pro-team bikes to me.

Yet I love their green and Aussie Gold kit!

Oh, and BTW, I'm so pleased I can choose between two free-to-air channels to watch the road race on, both with commentary by Phil  (happy days, even though I'm working on a Saturday)


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

What network has commentary by Phil!?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Bettini might as well get in the damn car. He's been holding on to it all race.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

What are all the guys in the Italian team car chewing? Gum? That doesn't seem very Euro.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> Bettini might as well get in the damn car. He's been holding on to it all race.


Yeah, just drop him off with 100k to go.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

The peloton starts raising the pace to 16 mph. 
Bettini is blow-drying his remaining few strands of hair at the back of the peloton.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

hey, some racing!

also, that faux chinese lettering on the italian jerseys looks like crap.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

the countries dont seem to be sponsored by bike manf. bettini is on his specialized, the italian in the chase group was on a c-dale i think. they are on their pro team or personal bikes it seems.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Is there a map somewhere to view the course? Or live data to show who's in the peloton and such?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Anyone have a zip code and ISP combo that worked? I tried fios with my zip and it said no way.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Gripped said:


> What are all the guys in the Italian team car chewing? Gum? That doesn't seem very Euro.


Bite-size pieces of Sidi lorica leather.

It's an azzurri thing.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

SilasCL said:


> Anyone have a zip code and ISP combo that worked? I tried fios with my zip and it said no way.


84092 and Comcast cable


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

That is definitely air that you can wear!


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow, cyclingnews has the gap at 14:30?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

SilasCL said:


> Anyone have a zip code and ISP combo that worked? I tried fios with my zip and it said no way.


06085 comcast digital plainville


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Man, this race looks like the sequel to The Mist.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

kirchen's luxembourg jersey is pretty badass. doesnt look like some of the other generic-made-for-tv-movie jerseys some teams have.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

JohnnyChance said:


> kirchen's luxembourg jersey is pretty badass. doesnt look like some of the other generic-made-for-tv-movie jerseys some teams have.


I was thinking of posting the same thing. Fighting cock of some sort it looks like. Luxembourg has the coolest jerseys of all the teams I've seen so far.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Sojourneyman said:


> I was thinking of posting the same thing. Fighting cock of some sort it looks like. Luxembourg has the coolest jerseys of all the teams I've seen so far.



what crap jerseys the aussies have.

"hey guys, what about green shorts and a yellow top?"

"sounds good, lets get lunch."


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

wow, they just had a slow mo replay of our 2 leaders and their massive 19mph pace.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

FondriestFan said:


> 84092 and Comcast cable


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't think I've seen the Bolivian dude take a pull yet! I see that he's the only rider from his country so he's not sitting on for someone else.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> The peloton starts raising the pace to 16 mph.
> Bettini is blow-drying his remaining few strands of hair at the back of the peloton.


i thought you were joking/exaggerating. but no, the peloton is literally at a 27kph pace, so just over 16mph. even i could hang!


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice with the ice down the back.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

One of the Aussies stops, purchases a new bike, gets fitted for it, and rejoins the peloton.

Solid. At this rate, we'll barely make closing ceremonies.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

i think that must be bettini's ghost writer for his autobiography in the team car. every now and then, he pops back, they work on the next chapter, and then he heads back to the peloton. lets hope he doesnt waste too much energy working his way back thru the cars several hundred times.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> One of the Aussies stops, purchases a new bike, gets fitted for it, and rejoins the peloton.
> 
> Solid. At this rate, we'll barely make closing ceremonies.


For a minute I thought they were showing the leaders in slo-mo. But I think that's actually the pace. Maybe it's hard to ride though that paste they call air.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> One of the Aussies stops, purchases a new bike, gets fitted for it, and rejoins the peloton.
> 
> Solid. At this rate, we'll barely make closing ceremonies.


it was cadel.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Team Eastern Europe is off the front ...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

JohnnyChance said:


> i think that must be bettini's ghost writer for his autobiography in the team car. every now and then, he pops back, they work on the next chapter, and then he heads back to the peloton. lets hope he doesnt waste too much energy working his way back thru the cars several hundred times.


He's checking the latest deals on chainlove, no doubt.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

JohnnyChance said:


> i thought you were joking/exaggerating. but no, the peloton is literally at a 27kph pace, so just over 16mph. even i could hang!


Must have something to do with the air that you can cut with a knife. These guys' VO2 max must be 50% or normal right now!


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Gripped said:


> Team Eastern Europe is off the front ...


And does that Latvian guy think he's going to stay out there alone? What's he thinking?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

damn, what do the luxem jersies look like?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

maybe helicopter shots through the smog, I mean fog, aren't such a good idea...


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Major crowd control....they have barriers 50 feet away in most places.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> He's checking the latest deals on chainlove, no doubt.


hes got a deal with sidi, he dont need no northwaves.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

all those fans are all like 15 ft back from the road.. WTF


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Random observation- the guy in the breakaway in the orange is from "Netherland". Since when is it singular? Did they get rid of the other Netherlands and consolidate them into one?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

an hour in and they just passed the 6th spectator..


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

are the other bigs going to want to chase down efimkin?

the croat's jerseys arent bad.

was that fabian waving for the team car?


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Prediction- these guys faces are going to be black at the end of the race, kinda like after Roubaix, due to the air down there...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

most of the jerseys look like their countries had a design contest in kindergartens...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I don't see any 'mercans in the big break, but they're all sitting up and looking at each other.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

is that robbie hunter with the red gloves?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

all the Chinese guards / cops along the roadside are turned away from the road... perhaps in anticipation of the spectator rushing the barricades?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

i like the czech kit


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yah could be but why's he chasing


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

jsedlak said:


> damn, what do the luxem jersies look like?


here you go.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

By the way, it is Nederland. Which is similar to Italia...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the spectators look fake, or at least ringers brought in (wearing matching outfits, waving flags, chanting in unison)...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

start list / number key

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/olympics08/?id=startlistrr


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

the cops out number the spectators 100 to 1!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

the break away dudes were picking strange bugs off each other.. haha


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

how'd you turn the text commentary on-screen?


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

Channel 7 and SBS - both Australian channels, not sure if you can stream them.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> how'd you turn the text commentary on-screen?



you have to select "advanced player" and then when you mouse-over the bottom of the screen, there is a display that pops up.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

hit the Commentary button at the bottom...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

wow...what an attack. it looked so much more fearsome in slow-mo.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I got not voice commentary with the NBC feed. Whats up?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

RkFast said:


> I got not voice commentary with the NBC feed. Whats up?


its not voice, just a text box with some dude named craig i think. not hummer. periodic updates.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

no voice, just plug your own in.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

JohnnyChance said:


> wow...what an attack. it looked so much more fearsome in slow-mo.


LOL

you guys sound like good ol' Phil


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

RkFast said:


> I got not voice commentary with the NBC feed. Whats up?


Now is your chance to be Bob Roll.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

So where are people getting Phil?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> no voice, just plug your own in.


ah the flowers, such beautiful artwork done by the natives of the region. reminds me of wheeping willows in a moonlit field.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

JohnnyChance said:


> its not voice, just a text box with some dude named craig i think. not hummer. periodic updates.


And it looks like he's commenting on the same feed we are seeing (so, no more information than we all have...)


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Jens with the quality snot rocket. What can't he do?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

RkFast said:


> So where are people getting Phil?


no one ever said that!

i know it is late, but please pay attention!

i'm really hoping for al trautwig


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I think they have a cop on every single section of sidewalk, every alley, even people's front porches.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Is Cadel not in the first chase?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

bas said:


> no one ever said that!
> 
> i know it is late, but please pay attention!
> 
> i'm really hoping for al trautwig


This post belongs in the Doping forum


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

i have to say, after watching this coverage, I am no longer going to ***** about Vs. cycling coverage. This is downright painful...


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

heliskyr said:


> i have to say, after watching this coverage, I am no longer going to ***** about Vs. cycling coverage. This is downright painful...


What's wrong with it? The visuals are fine.. Just lacking phil and paul. Really makes you get an idea how these two earn their paycheck.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Noooo. Zabriskie off the back!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

no way, this is great! 

geez, Zabriskie shelled already.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

re versus, imagine poor Phil trying to do live coverage- he gets half the names wrong when they're wearing their pro jerseys and their number are visible. This would be a nightmare...


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> no way, this is great!
> 
> geez, Zabriskie shelled already.


Probably saving it for the TT.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> no way, this is great!
> 
> geez, Zabriskie shelled already.



hardly shelled!

isn't this his warm up for the ITT?


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

WHAT WAS THAT? lol


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

moabbiker said:


> What's wrong with it? The visuals are fine.. Just lacking phil and paul. Really makes you get an idea how these two earn their paycheck.


I'm complaining more about the lack of info between the breaks and the peloton, and the random camera work, etc. I do enjoy the errors Phil makes (ie. calling Matteo Tossatto, Tomato Possato) though...


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> re versus, imagine poor Phil trying to do live coverage- he gets half the names wrong when they're wearing their pro jerseys and their number are visible. This would be a nightmare...


This is true!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

It was just a quick shot, but it looked like Dave Z was getting droped on the climb.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

we need showers like that in TX races.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> WHAT WAS THAT? lol


"Sorry for the little bit of picture breakup, when we get into the thick smog that happens with these live pictures"


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

bas said:


> "Sorry for the little bit of picture breakup, when we get into the thick smog that happens with these live pictures"


and the randomly placed shower? lol


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Is there a list I can get of the rider's in this race and their numbers?


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Sastre has got some ridiculous bar tape.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> re versus, imagine poor Phil trying to do live coverage- he gets half the names wrong when they're wearing their pro jerseys and their number are visible. This would be a nightmare...


Well, the commentators on CBC aren't much better. They tend to just mention the country and not make as much of an effort to identify the rider. They're getting better now, though, since it's not non-stop coverage they seem to be familiarizing themselves with everyone during the downtime.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> and the randomly placed shower? lol


"The riders will use those shower stations to the fullest advantage to cool off as it is terribly hot here in China because the spectators are not allowed within 15 ft of the road preventing water being dumped on them by fans like in the Alps".


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

http://cyclingnews.com/road/2008/olympics08/?id=startlistrrv


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Ah. Makes sense then!


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

bas said:


> "The riders will use those shower stations to the fullest advantage to cool off as it is terribly hot here in China because the spectators are not allowed within 15 ft of the road preventing water being dumped on them by fans like in the Alps".


Interesting. Source?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

hey cbc who's the canuck in the break - is it barry?


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

I think the Canuck is Hesjedal, but I can't be sure.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/olympics08/?id=startlistrr

riders and numbers


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

It's Hesjedal according to the CBC.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

doing this circuit 7 times is going to be tough in these conditions- wonder how many will finish


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

stevesbike said:


> doing this circuit 7 times is going to be tough in these conditions- wonder how many will finish


I know I won't. They haven't even hit halfway according to this online coverage.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

heliskyr said:


> Interesting. Source?


i was pretending to be the guy on the right.

https://www.addiscombe.org/nontext/features/bikeshow2002/dcp_1346.jpg


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> doing this circuit 7 times is going to be tough in these conditions- wonder how many will finish


Yeah- the route profile looks interesting: http://www.velonews.com/photo/81327


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

"KUCHYNSKI (BLR) is 27th (+7:10)"

ummm...okay?


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Where's China's mechanic?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

i think there are some bugs in this commentary system. how many times do we have to be told that beppu is 8:42 back?


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

It's interesting to see the Chinese riders on Looks, one of the few bikes NOT made in Taiwan these days!


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Duplicate


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Zhang Lang is the only Chinese rider in the race... and he drops his chain on global television. That's gotta suck.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

heliskyr said:


> It's interesting to see the Chinese riders on Looks, one of the few bikes NOT made in Taiwan these days!


there is only one chinese rider. and they are riding their personal/pro team sponsored bikes.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

bradsmith said:


> It's Hesjedal according to the CBC.


That group has an interesting mix. It could be pretty dangerous.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

How are they keeping that camera shot in the tunnel?


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Zhang Lang is the only Chinese rider in the race... and he drops his chain on global television. That's gotta suck.


He has disgraced the People! He must disappear now.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

hey where's the fast-forward button on this console?


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

JohnnyChance said:


> there is only one chinese rider. and they are riding their personal/pro team sponsored bikes.


What team is that guy on?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ok so course review: they hit that switchback section, a bit steep, then some twisties, under the 2 great wall portals, and into the finish stretch.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

CN:
Here are the 25 riders we know of in the escape. We believe there are 26, so we are missing one rider.
Jens Voigt (Germany)
Carlos Sastre (Spain)
Kim Kirchen (Luxembourg)
Roman Kreuziger (Czech Republic)
Marzio Bruseghin (Italy)
Stef Clement (Netherlands)
Jurgen Van den Broeck (Belgium)
Simon Gerrans (Australia)
Serguei Ivanov (Russia)
Ryder Hesjedal (Canada)
Jonathan Bellis (Great Britain)
Raivis Belohvosciks (Latvia)
Rémi Pauriol (France)
Jan Valach (Slovakia)
Fabian Cancellara (Switzerland)
Vladimir Miholjevic (Croatia)
Murilo Fischer (Brazil)
Matija Kvasina (Croatia)
Oscar Freire (Spain)
Radoslav Rogina (Croatia)
Borut Bozic (Slovenia)
Gatis Smukulis (Latvia)
Aleksandr Kuschynski (Belarus)
Chris Anker Sorensen (Denmark)
Vladimir Karpets (Russia)


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

90 degrees with a dew point of 77 in Beijing now (heat index of 101). Pretty miserable humid conditions.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

heliskyr said:


> What team is that guy on?


no idea. he has to be on some team somewhere right? he is apparently chinas best. i hope the best dude on a bike of a billion cyclists can get a job somewhere.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> CN:
> Here are the 25 riders we know of in the escape. We believe there are 26, so we are missing one rider.
> Jens Voigt (Germany)
> Carlos Sastre (Spain)
> ...


You're a good man. Now I don't have to go to cyclingnews. :thumbsup:


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> CN:
> Here are the 25 riders we know of in the escape. We believe there are 26, so we are missing one rider.
> Jens Voigt (Germany)
> Carlos Sastre (Spain)
> ...


Thanks- good info!

Where's Contador, Valverde, Bettini?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

heliskyr said:


> Thanks- good info!
> 
> Where's Contador, Valverde, Bettini?


or evans


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh man, where is USA?


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

heliskyr said:


> Thanks- good info!
> 
> Where's Contador, Valverde, Bettini?



80 seconds back.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

JohnnyChance said:


> or evans


When he stopped to buy his new bike, the others attacked.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

They're in the peloton, which got caught off guard by the attack that eventually caused the split (only the 25 or so chased).


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Is the peloton sitting up because most of them have "teammates" up the road, or is it just to early to chase?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

couple of interesting course design decisions:
- no "meters to go" markers on the finish stretch, that I could find.
- the grandstands are _after_ the finish line.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

justinb said:


> Is the peloton sitting up because most of them have "teammates" up the road, or is it just to early to chase?


there are no teammates up the road. just one dude from chile. they are sitting up because they have a ways to go, and he only has a 4 min lead. they arent going to kill themselves yet in the awful weather.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

hmm, just said 8:34 lead. it was down to 4 min not too long ago. something is wacky.

oh i see. 4 min to the sastre group, 8 min to the peloton w/ levi, valv, bettini, evans, etc.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Levi at the front of the peloton. Getting nervous maybe?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's going to be up to the Americans to bring back that group; they're the only country not represented (maybe the Italians will help)


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I meant the Iranians of course...


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Agree that the USA needs to bring that group back... If Italy's willing to work despite Bruseghin, then maybe Spain is willing to work despite Sastre (turns out Freire is actually not in the break, nor is Cancellara).


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

nice gaurdrails made out of logs.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

The 'mercans missed the break in Sydney, too.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> I meant the Iranians of course...


That was a sweet attack.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

In case anyone was wondering, Belgasem (LBA) is 137th (+11:44). 

Just waiting to make his move...


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

justinb said:


> That was a sweet attack.


Looks 100x better in slo-mo.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

There are 3 CSC in the move... (Sastre, Voight, C Anker-Sorenson), does that make any difference?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

did that dude just stop at a house to grab a sammich or something?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

sure, it's common for trade teams to work together in these races. but not always. 

but if you were CSC/Saxo/Riis, wouldn't you love to have a gold medal and gold shoes to rub in Quick-Step's face for 4 years?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

oh god, there is like another 3 hours of this?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Where's Hincapie? McCartney is not going to pull that group back by himself. Especially not with Sastre hammering up the climb like he's been.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

He had a backpack on. Put a fork in him...


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

The Catch


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

heliskyr said:


> He had a backpack on. Put a fork in him...


Terpstra is riding team pursuit on the track as well. Save some matches.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

did I just hear McCartney mutter "F-U Chris Horner"?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

JohnnyChance said:


> oh god, there is like another 3 hours of this?


that's what the non-ProTour guys are saying. Like #138 Wu Kin San from Hong Kong.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

It certainly is a "pretty" and varied course - tunnels, toll booths and trees. (maybe 3TTT sponsor the course?)


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Temps rising, now 93 degrees with heat index of 105.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

they have a gap of over 5 minutes? Hmmm, maybe this won't come back


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

A lot of the same guys continue to drive the lead group. I know Ryder has been seen up there quite a bit, as well as a few others.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

bradsmith said:


> A lot of the same guys continue to drive the lead group. I know Ryder has been seen up there quite a bit, as well as a few others.


Croatia's doing a lot of work too. 

Some of the more dangerous finishers in that group are staying out of the wind, though. Karpets, Kreuziger. Kirchen, Bruseghin.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, one gets the feeling that this group may stay away and those that have hung safely in the middle of the group the entire time are favorites to win.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

kirchen is leading pretty much now... he got realistic chance with his explosive sprint..


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Ryder's coach needs to tell him not to get too excited and let others drive the break - this is going to be one long day in the saddle. Still 125km left.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Sastre seems intent on making everyone work for it.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

i doubt the peleton can catch back at the rate they are going.. only jason leading,how can....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

McCartney needs to sit up, call the other teams' bluff.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

who's bluffing? Every other major country has a guy up the road.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmmm. Cycling News says that Karpets is *not* with the leaders.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

stevesbike said:


> who's bluffing? Every other major country has a guy up the road.


It's not so simple. If you're Italy, you only have Bruseghin in the break. Really want to put him up against Sastre, Voigt, Kirchen, and a bunch of other guys who are no slouches... or would you rather bring it back and let Bettini and Rebellin have a shot? 

All the other teams are thinking the same thing, except maybe Germany and Spain.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Reiterating Creakyknees post earlier, I don't see why McCartney has to do all the work when the US has engines like VdV, Levi, and Hincapie still in the group. Isn't the US team more or less built to do a TTT to pull an escape back? Sure, you'd want to save one guy to have something on the last climb, but you don't get anything 5 minutes back.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Hahahah. That frustrated look from Ryder when he looked back at the gap he opened up was great. He's like "come on, guys, let's go faster".


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm liking Voigt, Cancellara, and Friere at this point. Maybe Kirchen. I think it's going to come down to a CSC smackdown.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

The CBC announcers are saying that they think many in the lead group are refusing to work and wish to sit up and rejoin the peloton.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Cancellara and Friere are not in the break. Early reports were wrong.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

bradsmith said:


> The CBC announcers are saying that they think many in the lead group are refusing to work and wish to sit up and rejoin the peloton.


Seems like for a lot of those guys, the break is their only hope in hades of getting a medal. I can't see why they wouldn't want to work.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Cancellara and Friere are not in the break. Early reports were wrong.


Yeah, then I can see some more guys not wanting to work so much. This break may be doomed. I'd like to see Jens and a couple other strong men split from the group.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah. The gap has fallen to about 3:30, though, and you could definitely see the frustration of a few riders who wanted to lift the pace back up again.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Ciolek's like, "screw this, I'm going back to the village and find those Latvian gymnast chicks, they know how to party!"


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I think the U.S. are saving themselves with VdV and Leipheimer for the TT perhaps.

Surprised Voigt ain't there. Edit: Whoops I missed him. 

Cancellara would perhaps drop out to save himself for the TT.

It could very well be a puncheurs race today.

We might see Valverde get something today.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> that's what the non-ProTour guys are saying. Like #138 Wu Kin San from Hong Kong.


Who's that?


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

It's time for some attacks from the lead group, now. Let's get some more determined folks up the road!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> did I just hear McCartney mutter "F-U Chris Horner"?


No he said F-U to the leaders for still being far away.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

notice the flags and trees are really whipping... it's quite windy


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I want Jens Voigt to take this!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

now we get some action. 
Sastre was all over that little gap, but he's let them go now.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Podgornyy attacks, and Grivko shoots out the back. Not the way to use your teammates in a break.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> now we get some action.
> Sastre was all over that little gap, but he's let them go now.


By my calculations, there is about 2:35 left in this race. The Ukranian and Belarusian will not succeed.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah that means bedtime for Creaky. long day tomorrow.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Italia, Russia, and USA are all now actively trying to pull the break back.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

jsedlak said:


> Chile is riding a 6.9 Pro, isn't he... at least the paint job looks like the 6.9 pro.
> 
> I wish the coverage had the gaps a la Tour de France.


McCarty out the back. No way the US should have chased. They should have let the Italians decide whether they trusted Bruseghin to win.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

1:15 to the chase group.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

3:15 to the peloton, so only 2 minutes behind the main chase.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

bradsmith said:


> 3:15 to the peloton, so only 2 minutes behind the main chase.


Yup. They might as well sit up now.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Murilo Fischer is trying to get a nice rotating paceline organized.... probably futile now.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Ugh. So tired, but must watch rest of race!


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

bradsmith said:


> Ugh. So tired, but must watch rest of race!


Look how the peloton is all lined out. The pace must be high. The chase is history. The break will die soon too.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

bradsmith said:


> Ugh. So tired, but must watch rest of race!




Yes. This is where the last 4:30 start to pay off. 

Nibali is drilling it on the front.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

And we're all back together.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

More free rides for Bettini


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Bad time to flat. Counterattacks, anyone?


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Wow Schumacher's out. Didn't expect that.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Looks like Schumacher has blown and is taking some bottles, maybe to hand out as he is passed next lap?


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Contador off the front and in a chase?


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

7 man selection over the pass... i see an espana, an italy or two, a germany, simon gerrans, maybe pfannberger.

and one of the schlecks..

edit: CVV is there too, spaniard is contador.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Van Summeren smoking now. If only he rode like this for Cadel a few weeks ago.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Leaders caught... everyone wants to draft van summeren.


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

lap times anyone?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

The Spanish armada are gonna shatter the field.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Contador looks very relaxed.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Here comes Spain! Hammer time.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Sastre and Contador are smiling and chatting while they shell everyone. 

What a ridiculously strong team.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

justinb said:


> Sastre and Contador are smiling and chatting while they shell everyone.
> 
> What a ridiculously strong team.


They could be smiling saying "If only the guys know how much we're forkin suffering here too!"



I like the comment I heard from the commentators: "Who's gonna challenge the Spanish guys? You gotta be either very brave or very foolish."


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks like Contador cracked. Or.. NOT!


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

moabbiker said:


> Contador looks very relaxed.


And Sastre is giving it all for country. I'm impressed that the Tour champ is willing to be such a worker. Kudos.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Sintesi said:


> And Sastre is giving it all for country. I'm impressed that the Tour champ is willing to be such a worker. Kudos.


That's the Spanish team for you.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

justinb said:


> Sastre and Contador are smiling and chatting while they shell everyone.
> 
> What a ridiculously strong team.


Yeah...ridiculous..that's the ticket...someone might believe that.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Italy has responded. CVV and Levi are sitting in a reasonable position too, along with (I think) Menchov.


----------



## stegger (Jun 29, 2006)

moabbiker said:


> Contador looks very relaxed.


Goodbye Contador....


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

40km more to go. We're looking at at least another hour of racing.. Damn I want to go to sleep


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

stegger said:


> Goodbye Contador....


The "chatting" looked like Sastre trying to get Contador to do some more work before he blows for good.

Now he's done.

The course don't look nearly as hard as everyone said. I guess the conditions are oppressive, but doesn't appear to be a single prolonged section of any significant steepness where a strong rider could make a difference?


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

How many extra bowls of Wheaties did Pfannberger eat this morning?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Contador can clearly still go but he's done his fair share so it's just spinning the legs now.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Pfannberger was top 10 in Amstel, Fleche Wallone, and L-B-L.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

kdub said:


> 40km more to go. We're looking at at least another hour of racing.. Damn I want to go to sleep


Only 37kph avg. This is a really tough course. Beautiful tho as long as you don't look at the sky.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Peloton looks to be maybe 60% of its original size.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Evans is going! Evans is going!! WTF???

Evans!!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks like Evans going into time trial mode


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

The Schlecks are there. Oh boy!


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

This looks a lot like that one race a couple weeks ago... with different kit


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Who's the two Aussies? Evans I think and is that O'Grady back there?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

uzziefly said:


> The Schlecks are there. Oh boy!


I don't see Valverde or Bettini in the split?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I don't see Valverde or Bettini in the split?


Bettini is right up there. So is Valverde if I'm not wrong.

Andy Schleck has gone off front now. Evans cracked as Bettini is with Schleck now!!

Edit: It's Rebellin and not Bettini. My bad.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Hey baby VdV and Levi look good.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Sintesi said:


> Who's the two Aussies? Evans I think and is that O'Grady back there?


Yes, I think it's O'Grady. He and Rebellin would seem to be the two fast finishers I've noticed.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I don't see Valverde or Bettini in the split?


Me neither... Rebellin and Sanchez, yes. 

The other aussie is rogers.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

rebellin looks really really good to win...


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

omg,from my local commentator,the guy mistook roger for cadel.. wtf...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

justinb said:


> Me neither... Rebellin and Sanchez, yes.
> 
> The other aussie is rogers.


Yes I think you're right.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

i'd pick either kolognev or rebellin.. kolo proved himself in the world championship last yr tat he could do it...


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

who's in the split of 5....

schleck, aussie, russian, rebellin, sanchez.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

5 people lef.... roger,kolo,schelek,sanchez,rebellin...will 2 csc boys work together to set each other for the win?

kologhnev of russia and andy schleck


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Yes, I think it's O'Grady. He and Rebellin would seem to be the two fast finishers I've noticed.


It's Michael Rogers not O'Grady apparently


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

j3fri said:


> omg,from my local commentator,the guy mistook roger for cadel.. wtf...


Definitely Rogers is there, I just saw his number.

Rebellin vs. Kolobnev if it comes down to a sprint. Not sure if any other "sprinters" have made the big split.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Sh*t Rebellin is a tough f**ker. He's killin Schleck's mojo.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

i think it will be rebellin for the win.. he's the most experienced uphill sprint between schleck and sanchez... unless sanchez can get a gap on the downhill now


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Schleck cant break free but needs to since he cant sprint.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

sanchez is the best descender... can he get a gap downhill?


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

i wonder where's the supposedly leader of italy and spain.. lol.. bettini and valderde eclipsed by rebellin and sanchez....

i think schleck will settle for bronze...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

It's just 3 now. No one can catch them.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree... settle for bronze, but keep it moving, since 4th place is nothing.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

yeah.a bronze for shclek is pretty good since he cant sprint,he really need to keep it going....

omg,my local cable commentator is really lousy... he said schlek is from liechtein... wtf


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

I call Sanchez he's got more punch. But I root for Rebellin.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

justinb said:


> sanchez is the best descender... can he get a gap downhill?


I haven't seen anything technical on the descent where he could get an advantage, and it's not very steep either, just like the climb.

Certainly Schleck, almost assuredly Sanchez too need to get rid of Rebellin to have any shot of Gold but I don't see it happening. Rebellin looks strong and he just has to mark the other two.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

HAHHAA... i saw schleck keep turning back and told the others 2 that the roger and kolo is coming back and he went up to pull... schleck really wan the medal badly...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Sintesi said:


> I call Sanchez he's got more punch. But I root for Rebellin.


Really? Rebellin is known for his fast finishes, Sanchez too?

Kolobnev catching up would seem to be more of threat?


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Rogers getting dangerously close but not enough road left to close in.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

omfg!!! Cancellera!!!

OMG!!!


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

CANCELLARA CAUGHT UP TO ROGER GROUPA... come on fabian.. u can do it... omg.. this is exciting..


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow FAbian !! I think he's going to do it!!!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Cancellara running like a train now but a little too late?


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

uzzie,where u from?? lol...

come on cancellara... u can do it...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Allez Fabian, Allez!!

Allons-y!!!!

Go Fabian!!!!!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Who's the best sprinter of this group?


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow, this is great.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

OK I'm going to go crazy here.


----------



## naawillis (Oct 6, 2004)

cancellara from NOWHERE!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN!!!!!!!

Cancellera was probably screaming F-U


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

fabian got 3rd.. wad a ride form hi,.. sanzhec got 1st rebelin 2nd


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Sanchez wins it!


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Gold for Spain -- mission accomplished for the armada.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

damn,where the hell cancellara came from man... wad a surprise... exciting finish.... damn,i lvoe him...


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Peace out guys, bedtime here.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Cancellara proved his worth today. He was coming up on Rogers like a motorcycle.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Sintesi said:


> I call Sanchez he's got more punch. But I root for Rebellin.


You called it!


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

wad spain has not won this yr man..... contador won giro,sastre won tdf,sanchez won olympic.. valderde for vuelta???


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

finally sanchez won something big... out of the 5 spanish rider for olympic,he is the least famous winner...


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

j3fri said:


> wad spain has not won this yr man..... contador won giro,sastre won tdf,sanchez won olympic.. valderde for vuelta???


And Freire the green jersey.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Andy Schleck must not have much love for Fabian Cancellara I assume.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

I would like to personally thank my wireless connection for crapping out just before Cancellara made the bridge, thus depriving me of the resolution I stayed up all night for. 

Oh well. Sounds like a fun finish, I'll just have to catch the highlights later.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

j3fri said:


> wad spain has not won this yr man..... contador won giro,sastre won tdf,sanchez won olympic.. valderde for vuelta???


You have to ask Fuentes, he's supposedly still in business and he decides who wins the Vuelta


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

justinb said:


> I would like to personally thank my wireless connection for crapping out just before Cancellara made the bridge, thus depriving me of the resolution I stayed up all night for.
> 
> Oh well. Sounds like a fun finish, I'll just have to catch the highlights later.


It was the best part of the entire race! Cancellara was just going stupidly fast to get up to Rogers who himself was flooring it. I can see how he is the time trial champion of the world.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

fabian to win itt next! he is in faboulous form.. his climbing improve a whole lots this yr.... i still remember his win in milan san remo man,amazing ****,.....


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Andy Schleck must not have much love for Fabian Cancellara I assume.


I missed that, why do you say that?


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

haha.. its because its fabian who gapped to roger and kolo group and brough two of them and gap to schleck group.. otherwise schleck was assured of a bronze medal at least... but its fabian who got bronze in the end..


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Great finish worth the wait. I have to give it up for Cancellara he was brilliant. I still can't believe he bridged 2 gaps in the final 2 k. No one else in the world could do that.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

anyway nevertheless,3 csc riders in top 5.... fabian 3rd,kolo 4th,andy 5th....

andy just cant sprint for nuts,there's nothing he can do there... fabian just more powerful than him....

kolo started way too early again.. same mistake as last yr world championship where bettini pipped him on the line... but he did welll.. awesome race..


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

harlond said:


> I missed that, why do you say that?


Had Fabian not single-handedly shattered the rest of the field and bridged the gap himself, Andy would have gotten 3rd.

Cancellara killed Schleck's hopes for sure.

I wonder what it'd be like at CSC now 

Edit to add: Also, being the only rider from his country, he could pretty much ride however the hell he wanted.


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

what happened to Valverde? I thought they (Sastre, Contador and Sanchez) was going to work for Valverde? Unless it was really Sanchez they were going to work for.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

hobie1 said:


> what happened to Valverde? I thought they (Sastre, Contador and Sanchez) was going to work for Valverde? Unless it was really Sanchez they were going to work for.


Clearly, he got dropped. Just like Cadel and everyone else. I think Valverde didn't have enough for sure. 

And clearly as well, Fabian Cancellara earned that medal as well as left Andy Schleck hitting his own handlebars in frustration.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

hobie1 said:


> what happened to Valverde? I thought they (Sastre, Contador and Sanchez) was going to work for Valverde? Unless it was really Sanchez they were going to work for.


Maybe that was the main plan but switched to plan #2 after Valverde couldn't keep up. The goal was just to get Spain's gold in this. Sastre worked his butt off pulling the front for long periods of time. Truly an incredible guy.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

j3fri said:


> anyway nevertheless,3 csc riders in top 5.... fabian 3rd,kolo 4th,andy 5th....
> 
> andy just cant sprint for nuts,there's nothing he can do there... fabian just more powerful than him....


Yeah, I don't know why he was banging his bars at the finish. What did he think was going to happen? 

OK I can see cooperating with Rebellin/Sanchez and figuring a bronze is good, but still once it was clear they were going to be caught his ONLY option was to attack if he wanted a medal.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Yeah, I don't know why he was banging his bars at the finish. What did he think was going to happen?
> 
> OK I can see cooperating with Rebellin/Sanchez and figuring a bronze is good, but still once it was clear they were going to be caught his ONLY option was to attack if he wanted a medal.


He was mad Cancellara caught him that's all. 

He definitely didn't factor in the one man freight train coming from way back for sure.


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

Maybe Valverde's not that strong anymore? He did not even work in front like Sastre did and yet he could not keep up. I was expecting him to shoot out as he was the most rested of the Spanish team.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Where the eff were the Americans?*

Maybe Horner war right? He would surely have tried to mix it up towards the end if he were there (yas I know he broke his collar bone).

Anyone who watched, did the Americans animate the race at all?

bt


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

eyebob said:


> Maybe Horner war right? He would surely have tried to mix it up towards the end if he were there (yas I know he broke his collar bone).
> 
> Anyone who watched, did the Americans animate the race at all?
> 
> bt


VdV and Levi were in it on the final climb but then Andy Schleck turned on the jets and dropped everyone except for kolobnev, Rebellin, Sanchez and Rogers.

I started watching at about 100k to go just in time to see McCartney abandon. Never saw Hincapie or Zabriskie once.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Gawsh*

More fuel for Horner.

Good for Levi and VDV though.

I can't wait for the TT

Is there a re-broadcast of the event anywhere on the web? I'll check the sites that showed it initially....

bt


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

eyebob said:


> More fuel for Horner.
> 
> Good for Levi and VDV though.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was too bad they looked strong too. I thought they had a chance but Schleck was too much for them. Really really tough course.

NBC is showing portions of it this afternoon during their telecast. The final lap is well worth watching. Some great racing in there.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

> Anyone who watched, did the Americans animate the race at all?



McCartney turned himself inside out trying to catch the chase group of 26 or so. It seemed like he was on the front for 50K along with one Russian rider. Levi and VDV can thank him for even having a shot at the end.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

eyebob said:


> More fuel for Horner.
> 
> Good for Levi and VDV though.
> 
> ...


http://www.nbcolympics.com/cycling/video/index.html

The whole race should be available for stream there.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I fell asleep 40 minutes after the start, but i watched the last lap on cbc.ca this morning, and it really was a great finish. great work by cacellara.


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Unless Horner's going to claim he would've still been a factor after single-handedly driving the chase for 70K, he doesn't have more fuel against McCartney. 

Levi and VdV were in the right spot, but didn't respond, much like Bettini and Valverde. 

Z dropped out early, saving it for the TT. Most of the TT contenders ('cept Cancellara) packed it in early. 

Hincapie was never there. I'm surprised he wasn't helping JM drive the chase on the first 3 circuits.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I gotta give props to NBC...you can watch the whole race if you like. Only bad thing is no commentary. But who cares, just watch the last 4k really.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

It is now time to put to rest the claims that the Olympic road race meaningless to professionals.

To those who have made those claims, did you see the quality of the field? Did you see the quality of the racing?

Did you see Sanchez crying on the podium?

JSR


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Einstruzende said:


> I gotta give props to NBC...you can watch the whole race if you like. Only bad thing is no commentary. But who cares, just watch the last 4k really.


+1.

For me, the Olympics is also a true test of what Microsoft Silverlight, a relatively new piece of software, can do. So far it has performed extremely well.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

JSR said:


> It is now time to put to rest the claims that the Olympic road race meaningless to professionals.
> 
> To those who have made those claims, did you see the quality of the field? Did you see the quality of the racing?
> 
> ...


I definitely wouldn't say it's meaningless, however I still think that winning Worlds is the most important (for a one day race). It's the only win that gives you a jersey you can wear all year.

Olympics definitely get an advantage because they aren't raced as often. Also, just about every human on Earth knows what an Olympic Gold Medal is, so there is much broader appeal there, which no other cycling classic has going for it. Yellow Jersey is almost assuredly more well known than the WC stripes even.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

jsedlak said:


> +1.
> 
> For me, the Olympics is also a true test of what Microsoft Silverlight, a relatively new piece of software, can do. So far it has performed extremely well.


I'm kind of lost here. What made it better than any other media player? Couldn't even get full screen playback. Picture was good but I didn't notice any outstand advantages.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it's nice that a 6.5 hour piece of video with good resolution loads in a couple of seconds and you can move around (fast forward 6.3 hours, etc) without it choking.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Sintesi said:


> I'm kind of lost here. What made it better than any other media player? Couldn't even get full screen playback. Picture was good but I didn't notice any outstand advantages.


It isn't just a mediaplayer. It is Microsoft's answer to Flash, software that has simply had a monopoly on the market until now. Everything in the player is silverlight: being able to PIP, the buttons, etc.

Silverlight is based on WPF/XAML which is Microsoft's new UI software meant to replace the well worn Win32 APIs. It is kind of hard to explain without showing code and explaining in great detail, but the idea is that Silverlight and WPF provide a much more powerful way to design and implement richer interfaces both on Windows and on the web.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Watching bits and pieces of NBC's coverage today (after watching CBC's coverage and live stream last night)... Good to hear Craig Hummer and Paul Sherwen doing the commentary. Makes the race more entertaining (when they actually show pieces of it) than the no-commentary version online last night.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

womans race showing now.. just curious,do woman riders take a leak during race?? lol


erm ok,i just saw them took leak...


pretty interesting race,no one manage to breakaway.. everyone just chase....

i saw at least 3 riders using lightweight wheels,1 france,1 australia and one more not sure which country....


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

wow.. nicole cooke won it... wad a race...


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

stevesbike said:


> it's nice that a 6.5 hour piece of video with good resolution loads in a couple of seconds and you can move around (fast forward 6.3 hours, etc) without it choking.


Agreed. I am amazed how quickly you can skip around to sections. It's faster than a lot of dvd players.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ill never complain about VS again. NBC coverage= a little coverage at the beginning, rejoin with 2 LAPS TO GO, rejoin with about 12k to go. Absolutely a let down. It was clearly broadcast for the "casual" olympic viewer because there was no way of telling who was in and who was out or where anybody was. I spent the whole coverage yelling at my wife "where is so and so". I thought M. Rogers was Cadel for a long time (and so did commentary). The only exciting part (on NBC coverage) was when the motorcycle camera started drifting back in the last 3k to show the gap and all of the sudden some guy with huge legs and a red and white kit FLIES into the frame! That absolutely rocked, I would have bet the house on him at that point. Good to see Levi and VDV right there at the end of a hard day. Wasnt M Barry right there too?


----------

